# Sugar sand



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Working in sugar sand this week, was no fun. To top it all off found a water leak at a compression fitting and the owner tried to say we did it with a shovel.  I tried to explain that there wouldn't be as much wet sand if we hit it with a shovel as it was only a tiny leak, but to no avail. Sometimes it sucks having to be the diplomatic owner of the co.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I dream of having a job in perfect soil. Around here its all red clay and big sandstone, every foundation, posthole we dig is a nightmare.


----------



## MichaelWCI (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you not have soil reports to back up your claim?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

MichaelWCI said:


> Do you not have soil reports to back up your claim?


soil report? why? he dug up a fitting, joint was leaking...that can easily be remediate...and i don't think it's his intent to end up in court over the deal..maybe it was in a non-traveled area or non structural area...and they don't care what the soil conditions are?


----------



## MichaelWCI (Oct 8, 2009)

dayexco said:


> soil report? why? he dug up a fitting, joint was leaking...that can easily be remediate...and i don't think it's his intent to end up in court over the deal..maybe it was in a non-traveled area or non structural area...and they don't care what the soil conditions are?


Didn't realize this was just a repair scenario...I was thinking new construction.


----------



## Hanalike (May 3, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> I dream of having a job in perfect soil. Around here its all red clay and big sandstone, every foundation, posthole we dig is a nightmare.


LOL, ever dig through lava? We got so much rock here in Hawaii, we have problems when we hit dirt!


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL, ever dig through lava? We got so much rock here in Hawaii, we have problems when we hit dirt!

LOL Hannalike. Thats the price you must pay for living on an island with beaches and women in bikinis.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hanalike said:


> LOL, ever dig through lava? We got so much rock here in Hawaii, we have problems when we hit dirt!


:laughing: And i was just going to complain about digging through all this riverbed cobrock. I would dig riverbed before digging through lava. You running steel or rubber tracks? I see rubber tracks dont last long at all in the lava.


----------



## Hanalike (May 3, 2008)

All mostly steel here, rubber don't last. Any fractured rock here is SUPER sharp, and it really takes a toll on the equipment.


----------

